
Apple demolished by Microsoft at PC events - momentmaker
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-demolished-by-microsoft-at-their-respective-pc-events-2016-10-27
======
jaredcwhite
A false media narrative. Apple will sell millions of MacBook Pros. Microsoft
will be lucky if they even sell a million of the very cool-looking but niche
Surface Studio.

~~~
mamcx
No.

This is about the "PC Event". Is patently clear MS have the upper hand and
Apple was a huge letdown with the biggest backlash of the century so far (from
the PRO crowd).

This is not about sales, but perception. Even when WinTel (before) sell way
more than Apple, Apple get the "cool" vibre.

This was not.

And this is not as before, where the typical gloom and doom about Apple was
declared.

~~~
eridius
There's always backlash from the self-proclaimed "pro" crowd about Apple's
events. So many people can't get past the idea that Apple's aiming at the
general public, not at their little power-user niche, and so they declare that
Apple has "lost its way" or are otherwise putting out bad products, even
though they'll sell them by the butt-load since, ya know, they're aimed at the
general public and the general public will buy them.

------
ArghyBlarghy
i'm deleting Hacker News from my feed reader until all these Macbook/Surface
Pro articles are past.

~~~
mcphage
In 2 months when people try out the new laptops and learn that they can easily
press the escape button, there's going to be a lot of people feeling pretty
dumb about the things they said.

~~~
grzm
If that's the case, I doubt they'll remember they said anything about it at
all, much less feel pretty dumb about it. It's just human nature.

It's too early to tell. While I trust the Touch Bar will be good (or at least
good enough) for most people, it's likely there will be some people who aren't
happy with it.

